# Examples of drinking alcohol in sci-fi/space



## hegg (Jan 31, 2014)

A friend of mine is working on a project this weekend and has just picked my brain for examples of people (or aliens) drinking alcohol in space. Could probably be extended to just drinking in sci-fi settings, I think...

I've come up with a few quickly:


Alien Resurrection - whisky 'cubes' which they heat/turns into a glass of whisky
2010 - I recall the Russians and Americans drink with each other on their ship, at least once
Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy - the scene where they drink the 'pan-galactic gargle blaster'
Prometheus - the archeologist getting drunk on...champagne I think it might be, after returning from the Pyramid
Elysium - I think there's at least one scene of a party/drinking on Elysium itself

I wondered if the Chron mind could come up with some more?

Edit: my friend mentioned the Star Wars cantina scene, as his first thought.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jan 31, 2014)

Quite a lot in the Vorkosigan saga - Miles gets fabulously drunk in Young Miles on a green cocktail and a few more times on planetary settings, and Aral in Cordelia's Honour.


----------



## Idoru (Feb 20, 2014)

If I'm not too late, Kirk and Bones are occasionally seen sharing a companionable Romulan ale and there's a bar in TNG Enterprise. And don't the astronauts in Red Planet make some moonshine?


----------



## monsterchic (Feb 20, 2014)

In the new Star Trek movie, Scotty drinks after resigning, and Kirk is at a bar after getting demoted.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Feb 20, 2014)

Bladerunner has bar scenes.

And Star Trek TNG had 10-Forward, where there were always people drinking. There was some horrific Klingon drink that Worf liked. And I remember Data analyzing a sip of something one time, in puzzlement.


----------



## Ursa major (Feb 20, 2014)

And there was Quark's Bar on Deep Space Nine.


----------



## Abernovo (Feb 20, 2014)

Alcohol often features (normally in the background) in Heinlein's work. And, in the film *Starship Troopers*, the fight scene between Fleet and infantry is in a bar/rec club on a space station, isn't it?

Speaking of space stations, *2001: A Space Odyssey* has drinking on the rotating station, if memory serves.


----------



## farntfar (Feb 20, 2014)

All through the Galactic Milieu series by Julian May, the various aliens praise the human race more than anything else for its music and its alcoholic beverages.


----------



## The Ace (Feb 20, 2014)

TheDustyZebra said:


> Bladerunner has bar scenes.
> 
> And Star Trek TNG had 10-Forward, where there were always people drinking. There was *some horrific Klingon drink that Worf liked.* And I remember Data analyzing a sip of something one time, in puzzlement.




(my Bold)

Prune juice.

Many Klingons also drink blood wine.  On DS9, Quark will serve you just about anything - as long as you pay for it.


----------



## Grimward (Feb 21, 2014)

In _*Serenity*_, when Mal is meeting with the twin fences Mingo and Fanty, right before River sees the subliminal message and starts beating the crap out of everyone in the bar.  If memory serves, the surviving crew members also pass around a flask after they collective agree to get the message out about the alliance chemical that wiped out the entire population of Miranda.


----------



## Parson (Feb 21, 2014)

If you want to go way back the trilogy of "Little Fuzzy" books has a cocktail hour as a daily rite of passage.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Feb 21, 2014)

The Ace said:


> (my Bold)
> 
> Prune juice.




See, I knew it was something really bad. So bad that I blocked it out entirely.


----------



## hegg (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions all! My friend wrapped up his project not long after but I'm gonna note these all down for future ref.

I wish I'd remembered that Starship Troopers one, any excuse to show a clip of that film.


----------



## highlad (Mar 5, 2014)

I think they had some Russian vodka in the newly released 'Gravity'


----------



## Cat's Cradle (Mar 6, 2014)

Well, it's probably much too late to help, but in Forbidden Planet (1956) a crew member has a very helpful robot synthesize him some whiskey!


----------



## hegg (Mar 6, 2014)

Cat's Cradle said:


> Well, it's probably much too late to help, but in Forbidden Planet (1956) a crew member has a very helpful robot synthesize him some whiskey!



Ooh that's a good one!


----------



## Vince W (Mar 20, 2014)

I can think of lots of examples where alcohol is present:

Outland - lots of bar scenes
The Fifth Element - You want some more, champagne, etc.
Dune - Duncan Idaho gets drunk on spice beer
Icerigger - Mr. September starts the story quite drunk in the bar of the Antares
The Thing - lots of alcohol in that film
Star Wars - they're serving something in the Cantina in Mos Eisley
Most of William Gibson's novels or any cyberpunk novel really
Jean Luc Picard's family are vintners
The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy - PanGalacticGargleBlaster 
Red Dwarf - much alcohol consumption there

I could go on.


----------

